# The "I Don't Get It" Thread



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there something about pop culture that everyone goes ga-ga over but you can't see what the fuss is all about?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is there something about pop culture that everyone goes ga-ga over but you can't see what the fuss is all about?



Why, yes. All of it.


----------



## findingme4me (Jan 3, 2008)

I think maybe im just having a moment and am kinda stumped.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes...people obsessed with celebrities.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep...one I might get smacked for, too, since several of my friends are into them, but I never got the whole Coach bag thing. To me, a purse is a purse is a purse....actually, its a thing to put all my shit in and leave somewhere I won't remember....but that's a different thread.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Yes...people obsessed with celebrities.



I second that. I couldn't care less what hairstyle so-and-so has or where some famous guy eats lunch or buys his suits. The only time I care about celebrity news is when it's something really funny or embarrassing (like a singer shitting his/her pants while on stage, etc.).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 3, 2008)

Rap - Grunge - American Idol. Getting a hair style like a celebrity. I have a Myspace page but I don't get it. The popularity of being mean.


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hmmmm...

Technosexuals

Tamagotchi's

EMO

Billy Ray Cyrus

& 

Hillary Clinton.





*


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Yep...one I might get smacked for, too, since several of my friends are into them, but I never got the whole Coach bag thing. To me, a purse is a purse is a purse....actually, its a thing to put all my shit in and leave somewhere I won't remember....but that's a different thread.



I am prepared to be in the line of fire with you as well. I don't think I've spent more than $30 for a purse and THAT is even pushing my purse purchasing budget.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2008)

mango said:


> *Hmmmm...
> 
> Technosexuals
> 
> *



What the hell is that?


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 3, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> What the hell is that?



seconded...um...I'm in the dark on this one.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> What the hell is that?





Butterbelly said:


> seconded...um...I'm in the dark on this one.



Here's your answer... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technosexual
Apparently it's a person that would rather hump their Smartphone, laptop, etc., than their partner.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's your answer... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technosexual
> Apparently it's a person that would rather hump their Smartphone, laptop, etc., than their partner.



OMG I am living w/ one of those. He is always saying he would make mad love to his Iphone or MacBook. Is there a support group or a hotline I can call????


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> OMG I am living w/ one of those. He is always saying he would make mad love to his Iphone or MacBook. Is there a support group or a hotline I can call????



If there was, I'd have sent my wife a long time ago. The newest love of her life is her IPod Touch that I gave her for Christmas. I guess that makes me an enabler though huh?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> If there was, I'd have sent my wife a long time ago. The newest love of her life is her IPod Touch that I gave her for Christmas. I guess that makes me an enabler though huh?



So since I gave him his Iphone and Playstation 3 does that make me a Technofeeder?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> So since I gave him his Iphone and Playstation 3 does that make me a *Technofeeder*?



Had to rep you for that.... do I see another sub-forum in the works?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's your answer... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technosexual
> Apparently it's a person that would rather hump their Smartphone, laptop, etc., than their partner.


OMG!
It's like porn on your iPhone!
Wait, it IS porn on your iPhone! k. not rly.
How cool is that?

-Rusty

A life? Where can you download that from?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Had to rep you for that.... do I see another sub-forum in the works?



I dunno but I bet there are more of us out there then we think!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 3, 2008)

Texting. Like, I totally do not understand how people carry on entire social lives based on texting.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Texting. Like, I totally do not understand how people carry on entire social lives based on texting.




*blushes and whistles innocently* :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> OMG!
> It's like porn on your iPhone!
> Wait, it IS porn on your iPhone! k. not rly.



Heeeeey, have you been looking at my iPhone? 



indy500tchr said:


> I dunno but I bet there are more of us out there then we think!



I'm sure there are lots of them. We should start a paysite!! We could post images of Cell Phones with the battery cover removed or printers with the paper tray open... We could make millions!!!!!!!!



Fascinita said:


> Texting. Like, I totally do not understand how people carry on entire social lives based on texting.



I don't either. To make fun of my kids, my wife and I text each other from across the room 
I think my oldest daughter texts about 75 wpm on her 12 button cell phone


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is there something about pop culture that everyone goes ga-ga over but you can't see what the fuss is all about?



Sports

Celine Dion

World Of Warcraft

HD TV

Crocs

Starbucks

Trailer Park Boys

Winter/Snow/Cold

Websites other than this one (okay Homestarrunner's still pretty good, too).


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2008)

Two words.... ZAC EFRON...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Heeeeey, have you been looking at my iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't *make* me go through my list of bookmarks... heh.
short list:
Smartphone Experts (treocentral/WM Experts/PhoneDifferent/crackberry.com)
internet tablet talk (Nokia N770/800/810)
slashdot
the register
etc etc etc

-Rusty


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Two words.... ZAC EFRON...



Amen to that!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 4, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Yep...one I might get smacked for, too, since several of my friends are into them, but I never got the whole Coach bag thing. To me, a purse is a purse is a purse....actually, its a thing to put all my shit in and leave somewhere I won't remember....but that's a different thread.



I'm right there with you. Even worse than Coach - Doone & Burke ( is that even how you spell it) with all the ugly pastel crap over their purses. I'm sorry - but who in their right mind PAYS MONEY for a purse with popsicles all over it? WTF?!?!?! I know I may be blasted for it...but I only speak the truth. 

PLEASE....let someone agree with me!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 4, 2008)

Borat
Pop divas
Boy bands
Reality TV
Seinfeld and Friends


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2008)

Global warming.
Global cooling.
....and the time in between while the media changes the fear mongering from global warming to global cooling and back again. 


Freethinker, sir.....Winter, snow and cold is not pop culture. It is six months of the year here in Minnesota......followed by 6 months of road construction.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The popularity of being mean.



Amen.



I'm sooo not getting the texting/drinking/snorting coke while driving thing that celebrities do. Since when is it cool to be a dumbass?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Freethinker, sir.....Winter, snow and cold is not pop culture. It is six months of the year here in Minnesota......followed by 6 months of road construction.



Sorry, didn't mean to imply that winter, snow and cold are pop culture...I just don't understand why people _like_ these things.

As for the two seasons, it's exactly the same here. 

You have my sympathy.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 4, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I'm sooo not getting the texting/drinking/snorting coke while driving thing that celebrities do. *Since when is it cool to be a dumbass?*



Since eternity.

I don't get the ability to converse in a manner that is directly related to commonalities and pre-understood statements. That's the best way I can put it.

I also do not understand the obsession with celebrities. I would much rather learn about the going ons of family members, friends, Dimensions members, and other select people.


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 4, 2008)

mango said:


> *
> Billy Ray Cyrus*



I don't think you have to worry about him anymore; I haven't heard a hick mention Billy Ray in years.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2008)

High School Musical

Uggs

Crocs

Sushi

Da Vinci Code

Emo

Cell phone obsession


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't get Dane Cook. Not only do I not think he's funny, I can't even comprehend why anyone would.




Littleghost said:


> I don't think you have to worry about him anymore; I haven't heard a hick mention Billy Ray in years.



His daughter is really popular now, so he has come back into the spotlight also unfortunately. ick!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Amen.
> 
> I'm sooo not getting the texting/drinking/snorting coke while driving thing that celebrities do. Since when is it cool to be a dumbass?






Jasminium said:


> I don't get Dane Cook. Not only do I not think he's funny, I can't even comprehend why anyone would.



2nds on these..
You can also add Stephen Colbert to my list of people I don't get


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 4, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> His daughter is really popular now, so he has come back into the spotlight also unfortunately. ick!



I think it was Dancing w/ the Stars that unfortunately brought him back up from the depths of "one hit wonderland"


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2008)

obsessive ' gaming '

geekiness run amok

texting, beyond a few now and then

Jackass..the movies

Michael Buble

Myspace glitter graphics

glitter makeup on anyone over the age of 7

Donald Trumps hair

Nascar

Il Divo

Paul Potts..beyond the, you go boy, thing..ummm..

baseball caps worn, 24/7


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 4, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> I don't think you have to worry about him anymore; I haven't heard a hick mention Billy Ray in years.


Well, hicks may not be, but kids and teenagers definitely are. He's one of the stars on the very popular series called "Hannah Montana." Not only that, his daughter is the lead character.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 4, 2008)

Coach, Louis Vouitton, and Dooney & Burke bags. I think they're all hideous.

Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus. I don't think she has the talent people say she does. She irritates the living crap out of me.

Rockstars being full of themselves (absolute assholes), but people still loving them anyways.

Crocs. Also hideous.

And the winner of them all:
*MARC JACOBS*. That man is a fucking psycho, yet people bow down to him as the ultimate in the fashion world this past year... and his influence on next year's fashion is just atrocious.

There's only so much referencing you can do back to the 80's before you look like a crackwhore. And how the hell does he expect those heel-less heels to become streetwear?


----------



## duraznos (Jan 4, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus.



Yeah, I definitely don't get that whole thing... I mean I wouldn't be surprised if she were just KINDA popular, but when she's the top story on the 11 o clock news here in Cleveland and tickets are selling for up to 3 grand... there must be something I'm missing.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Creation "Science"

Nascar


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well, hicks may not be, but kids and teenagers definitely are. He's one of the stars on *the very popular series *called "Hannah Montana." Not only that, his daughter is the lead character.



So popular that a 6 years old's mother went this far just to get her daughter tickets to a concert. I really don't get this...

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=4068368&page=1


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 4, 2008)

"Soldier Boy."


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with the whole Coach bad thing. $400 to have a purse that looks just like everyone else's?? There isn't even anything pretty about them.

The cell phones that are basically walkie talkies, and not only do you get to hear one person's end of the conversation (which is usually about what great ass they got last night, I've noticed)..but BOTH ends of the conversation. Umm, I don't care!! There is a such thing as cell phone etiquette :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> *I don't get Dane Cook. Not only do I not think he's funny, I can't even comprehend why anyone would.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dane was tops on my list too but I was afraid of getting a beating over mentioning him. He can't even do card tricks, what's the draw? 

South Park
Reality TV
WoW
Borat
MAC
Rachel Ray


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2008)

*the way people write.... it drives me mad!

why write teh instead of the?
why write der instead of there?
why write cuz instead of cos/because?
why write like this hEy pEEpz dEr wtC 2NITeeeeee LiKEE? bMb PST picsplz ty??


i cannot cope with it!!*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *why write cuz instead of cos/because?*



This one might be cultural- most of the time , people I've talked to from the U.S. use cuz, and folks from elsewhere use cos.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 4, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I am prepared to be in the line of fire with you as well. I don't think I've spent more than $30 for a purse and THAT is even pushing my purse purchasing budget.



I have a Coach bag that someone bought for me 9 years ago. It's still in fabulous condition, still looks fashionable, and I'm still as in love with it today as I was when I bought it. Most other bags (especially those purchased at Target or Walmart coz they were cute & cheap) get thrown away within a year of purchase. 

I'm with you in that I'd never pay $$$ for a purse, but did want to at least acknowledge that for those who do have the $$$ to spend, they probably think of it as more of a loving investment. I understand the passion ... just don't have the means to fund it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Sports
> 
> Celine Dion
> 
> ...



FreeThinker and me are like this (crosses two fingers and grins). 

With the exception of Trailer Park Boys. C'mon? That shit is great!


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 4, 2008)

Reality TV

Soap Operas (No, NOT EVERYONE'S talking about f**king Eastenders!)

Football (or, I suppose I should call it 'soccer' here to prevent confusion, another thing which irritates me almost as much).

The Rise of the Moron (why is it cool to be thick?).

David Cameron (not exactly pop culture, but WHY do people like him?)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Creation "Science"
> 
> Nascar


 

I can't believe I forgot Nascar on my list.

That's a "sport"?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> FreeThinker and me are like this (crosses two fingers and grins).
> 
> With the exception of Trailer Park Boys. C'mon? That shit is great!


 

Trailer Park Boys is non-stop hilarity.


----------



## k1009 (Jan 4, 2008)

Popera
Food tv 
Metrosexuals
The obsession with being successful in music, business, whatever before the onset of puberty
Emo
Sex
Reality tv
Simon Cowell
Creationism
Selling Christianity (moreso)


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Texting. Like, I totally do not understand how people carry on entire social lives based on texting.



and those new fucked up emoticons.

**(..&&>><

what the fuck is that?



and i am STILL waiting on that g&t


----------



## Aireman (Jan 4, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> FreeThinker and me are like this (crosses two fingers and grins).
> 
> With the exception of Trailer Park Boys. C'mon? That shit is great!



And Starbucks!!!! If ya ain't hooked ya can't get it!


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Since when is it cool to be a dumbass?



If you even have to ask this, Buf, you've never been cool.

You know?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 4, 2008)

Nickelback- generally when a band is this bad one of the members has to be overwhelmingly attractive, I applaud Chad Kroeger for bucking this trend.

Studying abroad in Western Europe and never shutting up about the experience when you get back to the States. Yes, yes, you spent four months in a place that's pretty much exactly the same as the United States and it really opened your mind 

Takashi Murakami- Oh cool, he designed the most bootlegged LV bag of all time and a Kanye West album cover...now why should we consider him an important artist?

Chanel No. 5- For that fresh diaper scent?

BAPE- No, no, no, no, this hoodie is a mauve camo while that other one was a lilac camo. Nigo only made like 47 of them and the zipper has a Swarovski crystal on it, that'll be 500,000 Yen. *I'd better camp out for it*

Camping out to purchase something

Then there's a whole subsection on television shows which I never understood the appeal of and unfortunately these were the shows that ended up being the focus of many of the communications courses I had to take for my degree.

Friends
Sex and the City
Lost
Heroes
24
High School Musical/Hannah Montana


----------



## altered states (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. Even though I myself am way guilty of indulging in Yes #2 (even here on the boards!).



Wild Zero said:


> Nickelback
> Studying abroad in Western Europe
> Takashi Murakami
> Chanel No. 5
> ...


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 4, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> So popular that a 6 years old's mother went this far just to get her daughter tickets to a concert. I really don't get this...
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=4068368&page=1



I don't get why this kind of thing always seems to happen in Texas!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 4, 2008)

X factor type shows
strictly come dancing
rhiana


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 4, 2008)

I also don't get college education as product, which then puts faculty and staff in the position of acting as customer service agents.

Also, Facebook. I understand what it's for, but there are people who let it take over their lives. When they get together, they talk about their Facebook pages. It's become like this superficial thing people have in common. And then the person without a Facebook page (me) has to sit there sipping coffee suffering through the nonsense. You wanna see your friends over coffee? Well, Facebook page required. Sorry. Wacky.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is there something about pop culture that everyone goes ga-ga over but you can't see what the fuss is all about?


"I Don't Get It" threads

 (just kidding!)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I also don't get college education as product, which then puts faculty and staff in the position of acting as customer service agents.



Bless you for saying this! Are you in academia? Students and especially parents either have to pay exorbitant tuition fees or take out such extraordinary loans that everything becomes about getting what they're paying for instead of the work the students are actually doing. In a way, I completely sympathize, but it just makes everything stressful and unpleasant. I've been asked by my department to include a "class goals" section on my syllabus so that everyone has a tangible way to assess if students got their money's worth.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 4, 2008)

people that have that stupid little cell phone thingy glued to their ears 24/7, c'mon, are you really that important??

fur of any kind, it's just a stupid status symbol but it represents horrible death

Lost

Desperate Housewives

designer dogs in handbags, gag!!

BMW's, can we say pretentious ass??


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Bless you for saying this! Are you in academia? Students and especially parents either have to pay exorbitant tuition fees or take out such extraordinary loans that everything becomes about getting what they're paying for instead of the work the students are actually doing. In a way, I completely sympathize, but it just makes everything stressful and unpleasant. I've been asked by my department to include a "class goals" section on my syllabus so that everyone has a tangible way to assess if students got their money's worth.



From the student's side it is irritating to deal with really lax academic standards at degree factories, considering that my peers' post-graduate performance will have some influence on the value of my degree. I've met more than a few idiots at my school, kids who mentally should be entering highschool, but that's okay for them because it's virtually impossible to fail if you can stumble into class more than thirty percent of the time.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2008)

Mainstream Rap (Almost all of it sucks)
Borat
American Idol
Why people make up rumors that a celebrity died on Myspace
Rachel Ray
House
WoW
Nancy Grace
ET/The Insider- Come on it's not news
Bill O Riely
Jack Thompson


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 4, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Rachel Ray


*"I'm just gonna grab some E.V.O.O...."* It's Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Wench! Stop tryin' to look all cute!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2008)

You know what else I don't get? Why TLC and Discovery Health always have shows about a family who has 8 or more kids. :huh:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Bless you for saying this! Are you in academia? Students and especially parents either have to pay exorbitant tuition fees or take out such extraordinary loans that everything becomes about getting what they're paying for instead of the work the students are actually doing. In a way, I completely sympathize, but it just makes everything stressful and unpleasant. I've been asked by my department to include a "class goals" section on my syllabus so that everyone has a tangible way to assess if students got their money's worth.



Yup. The emphasis should be on studying, with the understanding that if you or your parents are paying for your education, you'd better buckle down and work. Otherwise what we're saying is that degrees are for sale, I think.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> *"I'm just gonna grab some E.V.O.O...."* It's Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Wench! Stop tryin' to look all cute!




Tyler's Bog Bite is some how worse.

He seems like the kind of guy I would hate after five minutes of talking with him.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2008)

speakeasy said:


> "Soldier Boy."



YES, YES, YES!!!! And you get rep -- I am so sick of his illiterate ass! 

-Children and adolescents thinking its cool to be disrespectful

-MTV; especially My Super Sweet Sixteen and Tila Tequila

-Oh and people who think its cool to tYpe AnD SpeAK LiKe ThIs. Go get an education!

-being gay/lesbian/bisexual because one thinks it is trendy. F-wads!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2008)

Britney Spears.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Britney Spears.



and Shake Spears. Never understood him eithers.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Also, Facebook. I understand what it's for, but there are people who let it take over their lives. When they get together, they talk about their Facebook pages. It's become like this superficial thing people have in common. And then the person without a Facebook page (me) has to sit there sipping coffee suffering through the nonsense. You wanna see your friends over coffee? Well, Facebook page required. Sorry. Wacky.



I have a Facebook page, and I still don't get invited to anything... My friends must not like me... 



ashmamma84 said:


> -MTV; especially My Super Sweet Sixteen and Tila Tequila



Yeah, I don't like those shows either. Tila Tequila isn't that cool, and the kids on Sweet Sixteen are all spoiled rich brats, so who cares? I remember when it used to be about the music...


----------



## duraznos (Jan 4, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> people that have that stupid little cell phone thingy glued to their ears 24/7, c'mon, are you really that important??
> 
> fur of any kind, it's just a stupid status symbol but it represents horrible death
> 
> ...




i dunno about the rest of that stuff, but if you watch LOST starting with the first season to the present, you'll get it!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I have a Facebook page, and I still don't get invited to anything... My friends must not like me...



Ditch them. Get new friends who don't have Facebook pages. Throw a party and don't invite any of your old friends.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to add hummers and oversized gas guzzling SUV's


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok I want to know whats up with the webkinz crazies........... why the hell would someone pay $800 for a $12 stuffed animal when it is retired...... 
My kids have a few but they let the dog chew the stuffed animal and they use the code to play games on the internet.

LOL what is even funnier I have friends whose kids have the bratz dolls that have virtual playdates on a computer. I am sorry...... is it me or does anyone else have this problem when you are talking to friends in real life and you accidently blurt out "LOL" I sometimes feel like I am a little detached from reality.Computers have come along way fast when people would prefer to interact via chat then phone or an actual coffee date


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't get why Dr. Phil is so popular.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't get why Dr. Phil is so popular.



My husband refuses to watch Dr. Phil (something about being shy of Jerry Springer wanna be) I find him entertaining but at the ends of his show it always states he isn't responsible for anything he says, its entertainment value. Thats providing all his credits get to roll before being cut off.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 4, 2008)

American Girl dolls. Jesus, at the store in NY, they have a beauty parlor you can bring your doll too and you have to make an appointment, Lordy. My niece is into them but they are so overpriced and every year she wants more clothes, what happened to Barbie dolls?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 5, 2008)

Sports. I've never gotten it. Why would I want to chase a ball? Why would I want to watch others do so or listen to discussions about it? 
*_Leaves planet._*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Sports. I've never gotten it. Why would I want to chase a ball? Why would I want to watch others do so or listen to discussions about it?
> *_Leaves planet._*



aaaahahahahahahaaaa!!

*_leaves planet._*

that's so good.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Sports. I've never gotten it. Why would I want to chase a ball? Why would I want to watch others do so or listen to discussions about it?
> *_Leaves planet._*



If I throw a stick, will you fetch it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a few:

Texting 

Bluetooth phone - you know, those "ear" phones - reminds me of a recent Dr. Who episode where the Cybermen take over people's minds via "ear" phones!)

Reality Shows

Pointy toe shoes! (ouch)

High School Musical (huh?)

Hannah Montana and most of the Disney cookie cutter pop stars

~Punkin


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If I throw a stick, will you fetch it?



*_Wags tail._*


----------



## ntwp (Jan 5, 2008)

Halo and any kinds of shooter games. Ugh.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 5, 2008)

ntwp said:


> Halo and any kinds of shooter games. Ugh.



I'm the same way with RPG's and MMORPG's.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I don't get why this kind of thing always seems to happen in Texas!



George W. Bush's fault?


----------



## altered states (Jan 5, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> American Girl dolls. Jesus, at the store in NY, they have a beauty parlor you can bring your doll too and you have to make an appointment, Lordy. My niece is into them but they are so overpriced and every year she wants more clothes, what happened to Barbie dolls?



*My* niece came to NYC for her birthday last year and I met her and her mother there. I'd walked past the place many times, and I assumed it was just a doll store. Hah. I arrived too late for the tea party (darn it), but I did see the hair styling, and the doll had a personal shopper, who gave me a card, you know, just in case. Skeptical and creeped out as I was, it _was_ the kid's birthday, so I snuck off to buy some accessories (with the personal shopper's advice, of course), and I couldn't believe how expensive the stuff was. Because I'm perverse, one of the things I selected was what I named the "cripple kit," - a cast, crutches, etc - a few pieces of not-very-well-designed plastic that cost $28. And since the cripple kit was too skimpy (and weird) by itself, I had to buy a few more things so I wouldn't feel guilty or cheap. What a racket. I told my sister later on that we should just take the kid across the street to Saks next year and get her something there instead - it would have been cheaper!


----------



## altered states (Jan 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Sports. I've never gotten it. Why would I want to chase a ball? Why would I want to watch others do so or listen to discussions about it?
> *_Leaves planet._*



Totally. Here's every sports conversation, so you never have to listen to another:

fan1: The Ocelots are looking good this year.
fan2: Yeah, but I like the Fuckwits. Cootchmonster is some player.
fan1: He's not as good as Roidtaker, no way.
fan2: Roidtaker sucks. I like Cootchmonster.
fan1: Why, just because he's a Fuckwit?
fan2: Yeah, I'm loyal.
fan1: Aren't the Fuckwits gonna fire all their players and move to Arizona next year?
fan2: Sure, but they're a good team.
fan1: I still like the Ocelots. They're going all the way.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I agree with the whole Coach bad thing.




Hey, I used to like coach....


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 5, 2008)

I fully admit to having a crush on Billy Ray Cyrus. :wubu:

I dont get "Myspace celebs".


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> *My* niece came to NYC for her birthday last year and I met her and her mother there. I'd walked past the place many times, and I assumed it was just a doll store. Hah. I arrived too late for the tea party (darn it), but I did see the hair styling, and the doll had a personal shopper, who gave me a card, you know, just in case. Skeptical and creeped out as I was, it _was_ the kid's birthday, so I snuck off to buy some accessories (with the personal shopper's advice, of course), and I couldn't believe how expensive the stuff was. Because I'm perverse, one of the things I selected was what I named the "cripple kit," - a cast, crutches, etc - a few pieces of not-very-well-designed plastic that cost $28. And since the cripple kit was too skimpy (and weird) by itself, I had to buy a few more things so I wouldn't feel guilty or cheap. What a racket. I told my sister later on that we should just take the kid across the street to Saks next year and get her something there instead - it would have been cheaper!



Oh Christ, why can't I rep you?

My mother bought me an American Girl doll when I was 10. Now, at 10, I was bitchy, tomboy-ish, and so not digging it. Now, the cripple kit used to include a wheelchair, and yes, that Xmas I received it. I remember acting all happy for my mom and mouthing, "What the fuck?" to my brother when she turned her back. Memories, memories.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I am prepared to be in the line of fire with you as well. I don't think I've spent more than $30 for a purse and THAT is even pushing my purse purchasing budget.




You are big purse spender in my eyes- I get mine out of thrift stores or off the clearance racks at Kmart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Sports. I've never gotten it. Why would I want to chase a ball? Why would I want to watch others do so or listen to discussions about it?
> *_Leaves planet._*




You have now been elevated to "perfect man" status.............:smitten:


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, these are the things I don't get:

Tattoos
Piercings
Texting
Hannah Montana or any of those tween shows
Obsession over celebutwits like Britney and Paris
Sushi
Manscaping
Coach/Fendi/Rocawear/obsession over labels on anything

I guess I am just old


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 5, 2008)

*Volume I*

celebrities
fashion
MySpace
most popular music in the last 10-15 years
iPods
cell phones that do anything but make phone calls
texting
ring tones
MySpace
little blue lights on the hoods of cars
half to completely falling off pants on guys
video games
designer coffee
(un)reality TV
MySpace
snow mobiles
5 sizes too large decorated ball caps, warn crooked
ball caps warn backwards
snow skiing
monster trucks
camouflage as a fashion statement
MySpace
Lost
Heros
Battle Star Gallicta
cooking shows
MySpace
street cars sounding like crazed chain saws with Ironing boards on back
people who can afford it complaining about taxes
tattoos
piercings
sushi
rolling distortion units (fender and all the windows in the neighborhood rattling car stereos)
MySpace
driving with the seat semi reclined 
wake the dead loud 2 cylinder motorcycles
designer water


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't get why Disney made sequels to all of their classic movies. (Lion King 1-1/2 and 2 Cinderella 2 and 3, Bambi 2 ect. ect. ect.) Their not great, matter of fact, they suck.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 6, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Piercings


This.

(specifically, not of the ear, yes?)


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 6, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> *Volume I*
> 
> celebrities
> fashion
> ...




So......do you have a MySpace page? 









I'm kidding.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 6, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> *Volume I*
> 
> celebrities
> fashion
> ...




wow. you seem like a fun guy.


----------



## southernfa (Jan 6, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Why, yes. All of it.



AMEN! 
We just got back from a hiking/touring/camping holiday. One more late night booming bass coming out of some over-amped car in a camping ground deep in a national park and I could very well go postal! 

What is it? Are these people actually so scared of silence that they have to fill up every corner of it with witless sound?

[I also sprained a toe and strained an archilles which just may have something to do with the rancour  ]


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, Zandoz, let people here know your MySpace so we can add you.


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

50 Cent
People who think 50 Cent is the greatest rapper alive (hello, Rakim, Talib Kweli, heard of 'em?)
Emo - when did being a pussy become synonymous with rock?
People with eating disorders.
Hugh Jackman
Soulja Boy 
YouTube celebrities 
Why Latinshygirl92377 doesn't know how hot she is
Jessica Alba
Forrest Gump
Young Jeezy
Why Mimosa doesn't know how hot she is
Starbucks
Judge Judy
Nascar
Anthony Bourdain
Why Soupersoup doesn't know how hot she is
Buying bottled water
Ice Cube as an actor
designer food
people who say Coldplay is alternative
Larry King
The View
romance novels
The Wizard of Oz
2001
wimbledon
baseball
Janice Dickinson
musicals
Seinfeld
Will and Grace
I Love New York
Sex Pistols
video vixens
non-alcoholic beer


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 7, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> 50 Cent
> People who think 50 Cent is the greatest rapper alive (hello, Rakim, Talib Kweli, heard of 'em?)
> Emo - when did being a pussy become synonymous with rock?
> Soulja Boy
> ...



Basically all the things you said that are in that quote box above this statement are the things I agree with... 

But when did they start having non-alcoholic beer? And where is it? lol


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 7, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Anthony Bourdain


Hey, HEy, HEY! I was okay until I hit the name of the most sexiest guy on The Travel Channel. Lay off of the "Tone" okay or I will be forced to thrash you. LOL! 





That was a joke. Not my lust for Anthony, but the thrashing part.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> wow. you seem like a fun guy.



I'm pretty sure he's totally within reason in this thread to admit not "getting" lots of things without assumptions on his fun-ness or anything about him.

Though, Zandoz, I don't know if you'd call yourself "fun" but I'd sit on your porch and pass the time with ya.  I can explain some of that stuff if you want.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 7, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> But when did they start having non-alcoholic beer? And where is it? lol



It's been around for ages. The most frequently advertised brand is O'Doul's: it tastes like sweaty underarms smell. So if you don't know where to find it, you're in a _good place._ Trust me on this.


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> Hey, HEy, HEY! I was okay until I hit the name of the most sexiest guy on The Travel Channel. Lay off of the "Tone" okay or I will be forced to thrash you. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm upset now. I was really looking forward to a good thrashing. It's been a while, ya know?


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paris Hilton
Blasting your music so loud in your car I feel the bass in my OWN vehicle four car lengths back..
Why its cool to recline your seat and then lean to one side when you drive. Isn't visibility of the windshield a crucial step to driving safely?
Britney Spears - not because of her music, but the necessity of everyone needing to be all up in her f'ing business. I don't want to go all Chris Crocker on y'all but damn.. leave the girl be!
Tila Tequila. They shoulda just called this "The WebSlut Show"
The overly-colorful makeup. I mean I'm all for wearing bright colors, but not enough to where it goes beyond the natural boundary of my eye area.
Lipliner w/no lipstick. 

I'll think of more.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 7, 2008)

Designer clothes-why do you want somebody else's name all over you?
MySpace
Facebook
Bluetooth-I'm not the crazy one for saying 'huh?' when you're talking to yourself
Texting-that stuff is exhausting, maybe i'm really just jealous?
Obsession with celebrities' lives
Any reality show after the first season

And sadly, I really don't get the reference of many of the people/shows others don't get in this very thread.:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 7, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> wow. you seem like a fun guy.



Just goes to show how wrong impressions can be...LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 7, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure he's totally within reason in this thread to admit not "getting" lots of things without assumptions on his fun-ness or anything about him.
> 
> Though, Zandoz, I don't know if you'd call yourself "fun" but I'd sit on your porch and pass the time with ya.  I can explain some of that stuff if you want.



No worries, AFG....she's right. I make watching paint drying look like a thrill ride. Come on over to curmudgeon central and sit a spell. I'm always open to explanations of the mysteries of life.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't get all the people in this thread who don't like NASCAR. They probably hate America, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I don't get all the people in this thread who don't like NASCAR. They probably hate America, too.





> Tom Petty - Free Falling Lyrics
> 
> 
> *Shes a good girl,loves her mamma, loves je -sus, and america too.*
> ...



   .


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

GEF: Tom Petty didn't mention NASCAR in that song!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> GEF: Tom Petty didn't mention NASCAR in that song!




Yeah, but that song is pretty redneck..........close enough to Nascar as I care to come 
























hehehehehhehehehehhehehe....yes I amuse myself endlessly


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, but that song is pretty redneck..........close enough to Nascar as I care to come



The song mentions California. That's barely even American, much less redneck!


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 7, 2008)

I don 't get people that feel justified driving like maniacs just because they're in a hurry. It doesn't matter what it is, it's not THAT important.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryan said:


> The song mentions California. That's barely even American, much less redneck!




lol touche!!! 


















I hail from the land of rednecks........and Nascar lovers- must be why I made that correllation


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 7, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> I don 't get people that feel justified driving like maniacs just because they're in a hurry. It doesn't matter what it is, it's not THAT important.


Fortunately, here, everyone who was going to put their car into a ditch or the back-end of a Chevy, did that yesterday -- so we're probably good for the rest of the winter.
I can hope.
Snow is pretty and all, but I could use some summertime right about now.
That or snow tires.

I don't get people who drive fast in bad weather, either.
I think there's some hidden belief in the 4x4 Fairy, flying ahead of SUVs, sprinkling Magic Road Salt.

-Rusty


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't get people who drive *trucks* and *SUV's *yet slow to a complete stop and then roll ever so slooooowly over _embedded_ train tracks! :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I don't get people who drive *trucks* and *SUV's *yet slow to a complete stop and then roll ever so slooooowly over _embedded_ train tracks! :doh:



I don't get that either. Especially when it's a lifted truck with big ass tires on it.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I don't get that either. Especially when it's a lifted truck with big ass tires on it.


Maybe it's not their tires or suspension they're worried about. Maybe it's the train, itself -- looking out for the possibility of one. I'm very fearful of trains and that's the reason why I do. Either that or they're bus drivers who can't seem to break the habit.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 8, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> Blasting your music so loud in your car I feel the bass in my OWN vehicle four car lengths back...



What I always want to happen when a car passes doing that it for the bass to rattle it so much the entire car falls appart in the middle of the road. How deaf do you need to be to need to turn up the music so far the car visibly pulsates?


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 8, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> I don't get Dane Cook. Not only do I not think he's funny, I can't even comprehend why anyone would.



I thought I was the only one who felt this way. I am glad I am not alone.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Mainstream Rap (Almost all of it sucks)
> Borat
> American Idol
> Why people make up rumors that a celebrity died on Myspace
> ...



HEY!! Nancy Grace is the shiznit!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I don't get all the people in this thread who don't like NASCAR. They probably hate America, too.



I am a 100% Indycar fan. NASCAR is too loud and slow for my taste


----------



## Brenda (Jan 8, 2008)

Tattoos
body modification
My Space after 30


----------



## mossystate (Jan 8, 2008)

I hate AMERICAN Nascar.....Indian Nascar..now....that's the shit.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 8, 2008)

oh get over it.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> So......do you have a MySpace page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Santaclear said:


> Yeah, Zandoz, let people here know your MySpace so we can add you.



If you really want to test your boredom threshold, have at it.....

http://tinyurl.com/2npazl


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 8, 2008)

1. Most Anime
2. Pop Culture in general
3. Rap & Grunge
4. Fashion
5. America's Next Top Model
6. Myspace
7. Anorexia


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think Dane Cook blows, too


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> 1. Most Anime



GASP! Blasphemy! Anime is cool... to me anyways...


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> GASP! Blasphemy! Anime is cool... to me anyways...



I just don't understand most of it. Everyone I know finds it to be the most amazing thing ever made. Go watch an Opera and you'll see the most amazing thing ever created!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I just don't understand most of it. Everyone I know finds it to be the most amazing thing ever made. Go watch an Opera and you'll see the most amazing thing ever created!



Opera?! Noooooooooooo...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I am a 100% Indycar fan. NASCAR is too loud and slow for my taste



Track stars are faster than football players. But football players are tough, because their sport involves violent contact. A similar comparison can be made between Indycar/F1 and NASCAR. So open-wheel racing is kinda for wussies!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Opera?! Noooooooooooo...



I'm with you on this one. I'm not a huge fan of anime, but I don't like any opera.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 8, 2008)

John McCain just won the New Hampshire primary...I think that fits in this thread.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 9, 2008)

Agreeing here with Paul on this; it's kind of insane... Then again I am going for Edwards.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 9, 2008)

bah WRC stomps mudholes (and then does a sweet jump over said mudholes) in NASCAR any day.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I don't get why this kind of thing always seems to happen in Texas!



I think I can answer that one: Lots of weird news items 'always seem to happen in Texas' because there are lots of people in Texas. It's the #2 state in US population. 

Lots of weird things always seem to happen in Florida, too, for the same reason: It's almost tied with New York for #3. 

Hence they are two sunbelt states with slightly greater population than is generally expected.


----------



## mango (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> John McCain just won the New Hampshire primary...I think that fits in this thread.



*On the contrary, I believe Hillary Clinton winning the Democrat primary in that state also fits in this thread.



*


----------



## Britannia (Jan 9, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> 7. Anorexia



Does this mean a lack of understanding or a lack of compassion?


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 9, 2008)

Lack of compassion, only the fact that I've been through anorexia and nearly about everyone in my school at the moment finds it to be the most fascinating and 'awesome'. I felt so stupid after what I'd done. I still feel stupid. At the time I was a little - crazy. So maybe that's why I have a lack of compassion because during that time I just knew that up and down were the only things I felt.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 9, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Lack of compassion, only the fact that I've been through anorexia and nearly about everyone in my school at the moment finds it to be the most fascinating and 'awesome'. I felt so stupid after what I'd done. I still feel stupid. At the time I was a little - crazy. So maybe that's why I have a lack of compassion because during that time I just knew that up and down were the only things I felt.



Nobody ever truly recovers from an eating disorder - it's just like a drug addiction, you'll be in recovery from the rest of your life. Wannarexia (what you described going on at your school, back then) is a completely different story than true anorexia, which is a crippling and horrible battle of the mind. I don't think it should be pitied, but I also don't think it deserves a lack of compassion.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 9, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Two words.... ZAC EFRON...




I don't know who/what that is.


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, I just read through this thread and most of the things I don't get have already been commented on but I have the urge to ramble anyway:

1) NASCAR: It's cars driving around an oval REALLY fast...why the hell am I supposed to like this?

2) Grade school children with cell phones...I honestly don't get the appeal of cell phones, period. Somehow, I managed to survive childhood unscathed by NOT wearing a bike helmet, NOT having a computer, NOT having a cell phone and going outside to play (Oh, the horror!)

I am almost 42 years old (my birthday is Saturday) and I have NEVER owned a cell phone, I've never had any need for one and I've no intention of EVER owning one. If anything, cell phones have made Americans ruder than ever before.

Anyway, getting back on topic: what the hell is so hard about telling your parents where you're going to be and then BEING there? If you need to make a phone call, it's not that hard to carry a quarter and use a pay phone.

3) Those stupid doohickeys people stick in their ears so they think they look cool by having "important" conversations :blink:

I'm a total non-cell phone fan, I don't know what the hell these things are called but going around appearing to talk to yourself makes you look stupid, not cool.

4) Celebrities: Why am I supposed to care about ANY of these people? Paris Hilton isn't cute and has no perceptible talent of any kind, why is anyone paying attention to her?

5) MySpace: A friend of mine talked me into setting up a page last year. So I did and then I went "Yeah? So...what the hell do I do with the bloody thing?" I let it gather dust for 2 weeks and took the thing down. I'm perfectly happy communicating via my handful of email addresses and actual letters. I'm also not that hard to reach by phone. I have no need for MySpace, Facebook or any of that stuff.

6) Debit cards: I work in a library, you'd be amazed how many pinheads think we're a fucking bank!  If you can't manage to carry around a few dollars to pay a fine or check out a movie (we charge a buck for a movie), then get the hell out and get some CASH! I carry a wallet with CASH and a few needed cards: Driver's license, car registration, grocery store card, book store cards...normal stuff, you know? I have NEVER lost my wallet, I've never been robbed or any of that stuff. Why is it so hard to carry a few dollars with you?

7) Reality shows? Why are ANY of these shows even popular?

Well...I have MANY many other things I don't get but thought I'd list these.


Dennis


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think I can answer that one: Lots of weird news items 'always seem to happen in Texas' because there are lots of people in Texas. It's the #2 state in US population.
> 
> Lots of weird things always seem to happen in Florida, too, for the same reason: It's almost tied with New York for #3.
> 
> Hence they are two sunbelt states with slightly greater population than is generally expected.



Well, being that I live in New York and have yet to see that particular kind of mom-gone-nuts-for-her-kid weirdness (in the service of cheerleading or Hannah Montana), I'm just sayin'...


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with anime, and also the whole revival of all things pirate.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 9, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> 2) Grade school children with cell phones...I honestly don't get the appeal of cell phones, period. Somehow, I managed to survive childhood unscathed by NOT wearing a bike helmet, NOT having a computer, NOT having a cell phone and going outside to play (Oh, the horror!)
> 
> I am almost 42 years old (my birthday is Saturday) and I have NEVER owned a cell phone, I've never had any need for one and I've no intention of EVER owning one. If anything, cell phones have made Americans ruder than ever before.
> 
> Anyway, getting back on topic: what the hell is so hard about telling your parents where you're going to be and then BEING there? If you need to make a phone call, it's not that hard to carry a quarter and use a pay phone.



funny thing about that is: the number of payphones in the US has gone down like 80% in the past few years, due to everyone having cell phones now. so, yeah, it kind of is that hard. also the last time i made a payphone call (which was about 8 years ago), it was 50 cents. 

as for just generally being squicked out by cell phones, permit me to ask: did you grow up watching any sci-fi movies or TV shows at all? star trek, maybe? buck rogers? lost in space? etc? because those guys pretty much all had some retro-futuristic version of a handheld communicator used to communicate with other people at great distances, who also had the same kind of handheld communicator. i mean it's right up there with condominiums on mars, rocket hovercars, and thanksgiving dinner in a pill in the pantheon of old-timey expectations of the future. 
so it's weird that so many people who belong to a generation that put such a great deal of effort into envisioning this one part of the future would be so put off by it when it finally actually happens.

as for kids having them, i think if you were to jet back in time in your delorian and ask the first 1950's mom you saw if she'd dig the idea of a device which she could use to contact her kid no matter where he or she was, at any time of day, and likewise could be used by the kid to contact her if anything bad were to happen (like, y'know, a small portable phone you can use anywhere), i'd bet you a dollar she'd respond positively. 
a kid is probably fine without one, but i can absolutely see why a parent would want their kid to have one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2008)

My nephew purchased a phone for his 7 year old daughter before he left for Iraq. It was a way for him to keep in touch with her.




elle camino said:


> funny thing about that is: the number of payphones in the US has gone down like 80% in the past few years, due to everyone having cell phones now. so, yeah, it kind of is that hard. also the last time i made a payphone call (which was about 8 years ago), it was 50 cents.
> 
> as for just generally being squicked out by cell phones, permit me to ask: did you grow up watching any sci-fi movies or TV shows at all? star trek, maybe? buck rogers? lost in space? etc? because those guys pretty much all had some retro-futuristic version of a handheld communicator used to communicate with other people at great distances, who also had the same kind of handheld communicator. i mean it's right up there with condominiums on mars, rocket hovercars, and thanksgiving dinner in a pill in the pantheon of old-timey expectations of the future.
> so it's weird that so many people who belong to a generation that put such a great deal of effort into envisioning this one part of the future would be so put off by it when it finally actually happens.
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Lack of compassion, only the fact that I've been through anorexia and nearly about everyone in my school at the moment finds it to be the most fascinating and 'awesome'. I felt so stupid after what I'd done. I still feel stupid. At the time I was a little - crazy. So maybe that's why I have a lack of compassion because during that time I just knew that up and down were the only things I felt.




You might notice, over time here, that there are several others here with eating disorders of varying kinds (present company included). I suspect there are many more but they choose not to share...........or some might not realize they have one. Either way, this seems like a good place to be for those of us that do


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 9, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My nephew purchased a phone for his 7 year old daughter before he left for Iraq. It was a way for him to keep in touch with her.


 This is awesome! It brings up a point to me -- for a longtime, I judged everyone on certain things for the simple reason that what they did just didn't make sense to me. However, over the years I've come to realize that I don't always know the circumstances surrounding why a person/people do what they do. I've learned not to lump everyone in together and be open to each and everyone on an individual basis.

E & J talkin? YUP!! :eat2:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> bah WRC stomps mudholes (and then does a sweet jump over said mudholes) in NASCAR any day.



I guess the greatness of WRC explains why it's broadcast on so many TV stations in America?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> 1) NASCAR: It's cars driving around an oval REALLY fast...why the hell am I supposed to like this?



Because it's cars driving around an oval REALLY fast! Duh!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Because it's cars driving around an oval REALLY fast! Duh!



It's only good when someone accidentally makes a RIGHT turn. Chaos ensues. 
I went to ONE Nascar race in my life, and missed the only crash.  Never went back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8-eiHLg-M
(No crashes, but completely appropriate)


----------



## elle camino (Jan 9, 2008)

i don't get people who go to the store and other publictype places, in their pajamas. 
i have pajamas too! i agree that they're very comfy! but i mean come the hell on, folks. a little regard for your appearance is kind of a gesture of respect to the world around you. put on some clothes.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 9, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> *"I'm just gonna grab some E.V.O.O...."* It's Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Wench! Stop tryin' to look all cute!




I think she is cute...one of the only modern TV celebrities I like. But each to their own. 

I admit 'Yum-O' is a bit much, but otherwise Rachel's OK in my book.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i don't get people who go to the store and other publictype places, in their pajamas.
> i have pajamas too! i agree that they're very comfy! but i mean come the hell on, folks. a little regard for your appearance is kind of a gesture of respect to the world around you. put on some clothes.



Hey, if I'm hungry for a goddamn sandwich in the middle of the day, and I haven't changed yet, then I'm gonna go in my friggin' PJ's. It's like two minutes to go to Subway and come back.

I do double-check my appearance, though, after the last time when I accidentally wore my flannels with the hole in the ass.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i have pajamas too! i agree that they're very comfy!



You have pajamas?! I also have pajamas! How cool is that?! High five! 

What's worse? Pajamas + Crocs = FAIL.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I do double-check my appearance, though, after the last time when I accidentally wore my flannels with the hole in the ass.



Those would be good for on-the-run pooing. Any pants with a hole in the ass immediately become my favorite.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 10, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I guess the greatness of WRC explains why it's broadcast on so many TV stations in America?



Poker's all over ESPN, doesn't make it worth watching


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Poker's all over ESPN, doesn't make it worth watching



But things that ARE worth watching tend to be on TV. That's how money is made.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 10, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't get why Disney made sequels to all of their classic movies. (Lion King 1-1/2 and 2 Cinderella 2 and 3, Bambi 2 ect. ect. ect.) Their not great, matter of fact, they suck.




Two words: Michael Eisner. He came in at a time when they needed change, in the 80s, but then overstayed his welcome by at least a decade, with more or less disastrous results. Disney lost its creativity--it's just corporate branding now.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't get all the people who get off on celebrity hating. how many more blonde chicks are we going to chase town the street like the mob from a frankenstein movie until she leaps off a cliff?




PS: do i have the record for run on sentences yet? i keep trying


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i don't get all the people who get off on celebrity hating. how many more blonde chicks are we going to chase town the street like the mob from a frankenstein movie until she leaps off a cliff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this %1000. How can one not be insane with all that foolishness?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i don't get people who go to the store and other publictype places, in their pajamas.
> i have pajamas too! i agree that they're very comfy! but i mean come the hell on, folks. a little regard for your appearance is kind of a gesture of respect to the world around you. put on some clothes.



When I was a little girl, it used to trip me out to no end to see women that went out with their hair in curlers.....in the middle of the day :doh:
Occasionally one would put a scarf over it.......but you still knew it was a big lump of curlers. Why go to all that trouble to curl your hair to look good but wore a big pile of sh*tty rollers out for everyone to see.....as if you didn't care how you look? :blink:


----------



## saucywench (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, you don't see that so much nowadays; maybe traditional curlers have become almost obsolete? 

But your post reminds me of something I do see out and public and don't get: women who wear big fuzzy slippers (usually in what was once bright pink or red, only they've become dingy from all the daily public wear) as if this was acceptable foot attire.

Which reminds me of something else, but perhaps belongs in the 'pet peeve' thread: people (invariably women) who are too damned lazy to pick up their feet when they put one foot in front of the other and shuffle and scuffle around, dragging their shoes across whatever walking surface they happen to be on. It makes me think they've skipped a link in the evolutionary chain. I mean, c'mon, we're bipodal now! Get with the program! 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I was a little girl, it used to trip me out to no end to see women that went out with their hair in curlers.....in the middle of the day :doh:
> Occasionally one would put a scarf over it.......but you still knew it was a big lump of curlers. Why go to all that trouble to curl your hair to look good but wore a big pile of sh*tty rollers out for everyone to see.....as if you didn't care how you look? :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 11, 2008)

I say the curlers thing should make a comeback!

I suppose ladies of days gone by tended to have the curlers in their hair for whatever they had planned for that evening. Since they were the ones who did all the housework and all errand running, I doubt some had the time to wait until their hair got done ' cooking ' to do what needed to be done. These days, I will only be ok with something like that, if I see a frantic look about the woman.
---
Professional ' wrestling '..wtf. Sides of beef acting like fools, and not in a fun way.

Women who are just too cutesy.

Botox

Living in clothing with the name of your favorite sports team all over it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

Curlers, to me, were one of the coolest statements a person could make! To me it said, "Look here I had no plans on going out but I'm somehow FORCED to come out here and contend with unexpected crap when I could be at home taking care of business so don't give me any shit and hurry it up with that order," without actually saying that.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't get the obsession that some people have with Marilyn Monroe. Her movies weren't that great and she wasn't all that hot. She was nice looking, to be sure, but I can see hotter women at the mall on any given day.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 11, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I don't get the obsession that some people have with Marilyn Monroe. Her movies weren't that great and she wasn't all that hot. She was nice looking, to be sure, but I can see hotter women at the mall on any given day.


You know, with rare exception, that's true of nearly all celebrities -- expert makeup and Photoshop do wonders.
It's surprising how often you'll see strikingly attractive people in ordinary life.
Occasionally, they don't even realize it.

-Rusty


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 11, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I don't get the obsession that some people have with Marilyn Monroe. Her movies weren't that great and she wasn't all that hot. She was nice looking, to be sure, but I can see hotter women at the mall on any given day.



But I was AT the mall today!? LOL


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 11, 2008)

Anything that an actor eats, wears, says, does....whatever.

These are people whom...oh...80% of them....would be working very modest jobs and having very modest lives without fame...and yet we think their opinion far more important than most.

I would rather know what the nice waitress at my favorite diner thinks...she is infinitely more interesting.



PS: Rachel Ray needs to die die die. Cute tho.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 11, 2008)

American Idol.


Blackberrys (not the fruit)


Those awful plastic clogs.


Selvester Stallone's career.


Pasta


Louis Vitton anything.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't get the obsession with the number 8. I travel a bit for my work and spent some time visiting parts of the midwest and the south and everywhere I went I saw big red flags or posters with a big #8 on it. While surfing Myspace pages and Flickr accounts, I run across photos of people who adorn their homes with these flags with #8. What is wrong with all the other numbers? Don't they deserve recognition also? I happen to think that 43 is a great number and yet you never see any advertising for it. 3063 has done so much to raise awareness for the disease Lupus and...NADA! ZIP! GOOSE EGG! Hell, I was into 171 way before anyone else in my high school was. Then *bang*! all the kids were into 171 and then all the popularity went to its head and next all you hear are stories of DUI's and drug arrests. I even stuck by 171 after the stint in rehab and VH1's Surreal Life and STILL no posters or flags! So, all you obsessed people of #8 be careful that your adoration doesn't go to its head and it ends up a wasted and washed up like Jeff Conaway.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Track stars are faster than football players. But football players are tough, because their sport involves violent contact. A similar comparison can be made between Indycar/F1 and NASCAR. So open-wheel racing is kinda for wussies!



Well i would prefer to not have the "intentional violence" in auto racing. If you have to rely on bumping and pinning other cars against the wall instead of using your true driving skills to get ahead and win then you shouldn't be a driver. Open wheel racing showcases the talent and skills of the driver and crew because they are driving not playing bumper cars at 140 mph. To me it's a more sophisticated way of racing. I don[t worry too much b/c I get my "good ole boy" fun when I watch my second favorite sport...FOOTBALL!

So I guess to fit in with your analogy....Indycars are to track stars (quicker and sleaker) as NASCAR is to football players (slower and bigger).


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I don't get the obsession with the number 8. I travel a bit for my work and spent some time visiting parts of the midwest and the south and everywhere I went I saw big red flags or posters with a big #8 on it. While surfing Myspace pages and Flickr accounts, I run across photos of people who adorn their homes with these flags with #8. What is wrong with all the other numbers? Don't they deserve recognition also? I happen to think that 43 is a great number and yet you never see any advertising for it. 3063 has done so much to raise awareness for the disease Lupus and...NADA! ZIP! GOOSE EGG! Hell, I was into 171 way before anyone else in my high school was. Then *bang*! all the kids were into 171 and then all the popularity went to its head and next all you hear are stories of DUI's and drug arrests. I even stuck by 171 after the stint in rehab and VH1's Surreal Life and STILL no posters or flags! So, all you obsessed people of #8 be careful that your adoration doesn't go to its head and it ends up a wasted and washed up like Jeff Conaway.



The number 8 is Dale Earnhardt Jr.'s NASCAR number. It's no wonder you were seeing it all over the midwest!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 13, 2008)

Add Dale Earnhardt Jr & Sr to my list. Sr was a good driver, not great in my book...agression does not equal skill. Jr wouldn't even be in NASCAR if it were not for catching a ride on daddy's coattails.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 13, 2008)

No offense to ANYONE who is a fan....little baby jesus loves you and so do I.

But...just for me:


NASCAR.



ME NO GET.


I promise not to speak for hours about the history of devore cut silk if you promise not to make me watch cars drive in a circle for hours.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 13, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I promise not to speak for hours about the history of devore cut silk if you promise not to make me watch cars drive in a circle for hours.



I wanna hear about both. However I watch much faster and prettier race cars drive around in circles for hours


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> This.
> 
> (specifically, not of the ear, yes?)



Yes, specifically not of the ear, up to a point. I don't get having 35 holes in each ear, or putting in those big tubes to make the holes all huge


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 13, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Which reminds me of something else, but perhaps belongs in the 'pet peeve' thread: people (invariably women) who are too damned lazy to pick up their feet when they put one foot in front of the other and shuffle and scuffle around, dragging their shoes across whatever walking surface they happen to be on. It makes me think they've skipped a link in the evolutionary chain. I mean, c'mon, we're bipodal now! Get with the program!



OH yeah! This drives me nuts. When I was a kid I used to get a poke in the back and a harsh "Pick up your feet and walk like a lady" from my mom. No shuffling for me!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont reall get the appeal of Nascar either, but my boss's husband is an amatuer racer and they've asked me to come to a race. I have yet to, but Ive heard its more about the atmosphere than watching the actual race. And my boss said its always kind of exciting to see an accident, provided its not her husband (he actually had quite a few last season) and no one gets injured.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's one that when I say it always means things thrown at me like I am an idiot.

I rather intensely dislike the traditional aesthetic of Manga and Anime.

Yes, I have seen Ghost in the Shell, and other brilliant classics and recognize them AS brilliant story telling, and thats all good....But MAN I HATE THE LOOK.

The big eyes, tiny mouth, look. Good guys have that face, bad guys or stupid people have monkey like faces with beady eyes...yuck yuck yuck.

Sailor Moon? ...or the tentacle pron?.. the fuck?

The men are...well....ridiculously feminine...and I haven't loved that since Adam Ant.

Its HUGELY, TOWERINGLY, OBSESSIVELY popular....and I cannot, can NOT, stand to look at it.


...and its such a shame...because so many of the stories are so ...soooo brilliant.


(ok...I liked Spirited Away a lot, speaking of brilliance..and parts of it were beautiful......but even then.....Great Bouncing Buddha Heads...we again have...Big eyes Femmy Hero Boy!..ew!)


Now....for reasons unknown....I say this out loud, in ways much, much gentler than the above, and people want to kick me to death. Wierd.

Meanwhile....I will be over here with my Alex Ross and my Frank Miller....and watching my Nightmare Before Xmas...and happy.

Kay?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not pop, but *Monster truck rallies?* I had to go to one. The best part of my night was the foot long bratwurst I had.


----------



## duraznos (Mar 10, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's not pop, but *Monster truck rallies?* I had to go to one. The best part of my night was the foot long bratwurst I had.



that's what she said! 

i'm sorry, i couldn't resist...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2008)

duraznos said:


> that's what she said!
> 
> i'm sorry, i couldn't resist...



HAHAH!! 

Of course a law student like yourself would possess a strong wit.


----------



## duraznos (Mar 12, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> HAHAH!!
> 
> Of course a law student like yourself would possess a strong wit.



hehe thanks, i try...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 12, 2008)

When escalators are out of order why do they not let people walk on them? They're considered regular stairs by that point.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 14, 2008)

A few more things:


What draws people to congregate around holes and use them for social gathering spots?
Women with calf tattoos who think it is attractive/cool/???? to walk around in long pants with one leg rolled up above the the knee to show off the tattoo.
Skateboarders who can not resist showing off their latest injury to total strangers that they just happen to pass as they walk down the street.
People who stick their hand out to strange dogs....then ask if the dog bites.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 20, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> A few more things:
> 
> 
> What draws people to congregate around holes and use them for social gathering spots?
> ...




I must admit these are 4 things that I have never seen or experienced...obviously I am missing out on some stupid, here.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I must admit these are 4 things that I have never seen or experienced...obviously I am missing out on some stupid, here.



The first and last are "oldies but goodies"...the other two things I've noticed lately.


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 20, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> A few more things:
> 
> 
> What draws people to congregate around holes and use them for social gathering spots?
> ...



The one pant leg being rolled up you can probably attribute to bike riding, not the tattoo. It really sucks getting your pant leg caught in the chain, it's pretty scary.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 21, 2008)

Jasminium said:


> The one pant leg being rolled up you can probably attribute to bike riding, not the tattoo. It really sucks getting your pant leg caught in the chain, it's pretty scary.



Most of the time I've noticed it so far has been in times when bike riding was not likely(winter time and too chilly to be an "oopps I forgot" oversight)...and in two cases their attire otherwise (more fit for a night out than cycling)...and the fact that there has always been calf tattoos when noticed...combine for it being unlikely that most were bicycle related. But that could be a possibility for some.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 21, 2008)

OK, this is NOT meant to offend anyone who:

1. is over 100 years old

2. has a living relative that old or older

3. takes offense to brutal honesty ( on THIS site?????)

...but

What I don't get..is the ANCIENT person, who is barely able to get themselves up off the chair, using their walker or some type of mechanical assistance....gets IN the driver side of their car and AIMS it at people...and has a license to do so!! How far has our country gotten with technology, computers, etc...and we STILL don't test drivers for yearly vision, reaction OR even to see if they are still FUNCTIONAL much less allow them to DRIVE??????:doh:  :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 23, 2008)

Those blinking little strobes people put in their mouths at dance clubs. Why? :huh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 23, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Here's one that when I say it always means things thrown at me like I am an idiot.
> 
> I rather intensely dislike the traditional aesthetic of Manga and Anime.
> 
> ...



I HATE ANIME.

HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I HATE ANIME.
> 
> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE



fuck yeah....FUCK yeah!

I love you a little more every damn day.

Also....best Avatar ever.


----------

